# XR2 photos



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

(FIRSTLY AS THIS THREAD SEEMS TO HAVE BEEN BROUGHT BACK FROM THE DW ARCHIVES, THE CAR HAS HAD SOME CHANGES SINCE THESE WERE TAKEN, AS SEEN IN THIS LATER THREAD http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105698)

Hi all :wave:

Been meaning to get around to this for a long time now and some of you have been asking me to post up some pics of my XR2, so yesterday I finally got around to it  
There aren't any 'before & after' shots as this isn't one of those threads (besides, being a garage queen, it never gets dirty ). Pity the sun didn't show its face, but then when does it ever? :lol:

Although it's not a detail write up, products used on the car are:- 
Paintwork:- Poorboys SSR2 (by DA machine), Poorboys Polish with Carnauba (Blue), Natty's Red.
Glass:- Autoglym Glass polish, Clearkote Quikshine.
Exterior plastics / bodykit etc.:- Z*m*l 'Carbon' wax.
Tyres:- Chemical Guys New Look Gel.
Wheels:- SRP & EGP.
Interior plastics:- Autoglym Leather Care Cream.
Engine Bay:- Poorboys PWC on paintwork & Carbon Fibre, Megs All Metal Polysh on Stainless & Alloy Parts and CG's New Look Gel on hoses.

Hope you like 














































Reflection shot of the Puma (and bottle of Poorboys QD+):-





































I'm a massive fan of the 'RS' and 'GT' Porsche 911s and wanted to do something similar to the model badging they have on the carpeted section where the rear seats would be, so when covering mine I cut out the XR2 logo out of the grey carpet and fixed some red velvet material behind:-
































































Aluminium front undertray (with access hole for sump):-










A few reflection shots for good measure (not bad eh, for nearly 20 year old original paint):-





































And finally, the speedo showing the mileage:-










Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking well sweet, really nice car, love it!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

well i dont know about anyone else but ive got movment! :lol:


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho she is stunning mate :argie::argie::argie:

i doth my cap to you sir for that is surely a piece of history in the making!!

love all the carbon fibre details and that engine is a work of art!!

TOP MAN :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

looks better than new! YOU KNOW I LOVE IT!  really nice to see pics!!!!!!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning xr2:thumb: love everything about it paintwork is in top condition for nearly twenty year old car.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I honestly have to confess - I just had a trouser accident !!!!!


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats a fantastic looking car! Hats off to you, not jealous at all :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers guys!! :thumb: Just proves that if you look after paintwork properly (as we all do on here), then it can still look great after 20 years (admittedly though the ultra low mileage as helped in my case as regards things like stonechipping etc.)


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

wow cracking pics brilliant car thanx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Superb mate, Tried for nearly a year to find a clean one over here when I sold my mini but couldn't and gave up!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Outstanding car mate, credit to a classic car. And the mods make it all the better.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Brisa said:


> Superb mate, Tried for nearly a year to find a clean one over here when I sold my mini but couldn't and gave up!


Yeah, most have now gone to the great scrapyard in the sky :lol: When I was showing it, there were only about a dozen in the same condition as mine in the 'modified' concours and even less than that in the standard class. As far as I know mine is the only one left in black with all original paint, panels and never been welded etc. (well, I never competed against another black one anyway). Most of my competitors had had at least one new panel or a bit of paint done.


----------



## marcj (Jun 3, 2008)

stunning car mate,big ford fan myself:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That is absolutely stunning! That engine bay looks amazing!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Super stuff. Looks better than new.

Mates got an F reg in red. Can't wait to get my hands on it. Original pepper pot wheels too.


----------



## morf_2k (Aug 24, 2007)

that car is well lush, good work!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

that my friend is one seriously tidy xr2i, great work


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic car! 

Great to see an old school Ford in mint condition!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fookin h*ll! that is absolutely MINT mate!! :thumb:

love it! :argie:


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

pure, unadulterated mustard!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Yeungster (May 9, 2007)

Good god that is absolutely amazing. I'm astounded!! Surely has to be one of, if not the best example still around?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

I've said it before but i'll say it again, its just breath-taking. 

I can't comprehend how much work goes into that, i've been seriously thinking of building/prepping a car to concours spec so that i can show it next year or in the next couple of years, but i really haven't got any idea whats involved. If your ever short for something to do, any chance you could pm me with an idea to whats involved? 

Cheers, 
Ed.


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Absolutely astounding mate. Brings back alot of memories for me from when I was a kid and used to lust after XR's like mad mostly mk 1 and 2 XR2's and Mk 1 XR3i. I did evetually get an XR3i in Caspian Blue. Turned out to be a bit of a basket but when you are fourteen and have the keys to a 3i in your hand you dont care! One thing I want to ask is did you keep all the original stuff that you took off like the seats and wheels? 

mike


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho WOW that is stunning 

are those carbon fibre bottom arms ?????

just simply stunning matey :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks very nice mate!

But i got the impression from other posts that it was a factory standard example, with a few tweaks under the skin.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Cheers guys!! :thumb: Just proves that if you look after paintwork properly (as we all do on here), then it can still look great after 20 years (admittedly though the ultra low mileage as helped in my case as regards things like stonechipping etc.)


looks better than my 56-plate Fiesta with a third of that mileage on it!!!!:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

sxi boy said:


> Absolutely astounding mate. Brings back alot of memories for me from when I was a kid and used to lust after XR's like mad mostly mk 1 and 2 XR2's and Mk 1 XR3i. I did evetually get an XR3i in Caspian Blue. Turned out to be a bit of a basket but when you are fourteen and have the keys to a 3i in your hand you dont care! One thing I want to ask is did you keep all the original stuff that you took off like the seats and wheels?
> 
> mike


Unfortunately not - I got offers for the seats that I couldn't turn down, and the wheels went onto my old Fiesta Mk.2 daily runner some years back and was subsequently sold with them on (wish I'd kept them now though as they were like new and had the original Pirelli P6s on). I do debate with myself frequently about getting another set of mint pepperpots, but A. they are too damn small :lol: and B. I want to upgrade the brakes at some point in the future with bigger discs and Wilwood Midilite 4 pot calipers, and they wouldn't fit behind original sized wheels.



HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho WOW that is stunning
> 
> are those carbon fibre bottom arms ?????
> 
> just simply stunning matey :thumb::thumb:


Thanks, mate, I wish they were - it is genuine carbon (that's meant for applying to motorbike parts for protection), but they are just covers I made to protect the stub axles from stonechipping (as they are very prone to this otherwise, the rear trailing arms are the same.

Cheers for all the comments everyone - much appreciated


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Regarding the carbon have you ever had a scratch on it and if so can it be corrected as i was toying with the idea of some under bonnet carbon myself.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

GAZA62 said:


> Awesome :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Regarding the carbon have you ever had a scratch on it and if so can it be corrected as i was toying with the idea of some under bonnet carbon myself.


Thanks! not had any issues with it myself, but as it's normally coated with a fairly generous clearcote of resin, then I'm guessing any surface scratches could be corrected in a similar way to paint. There are other members who have more carbon fibre stuff than me who will have a better idea


----------



## bmac (May 12, 2007)

thats awesome


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Thanks! not had any issues with it myself, but as it's normally coated with a fairly generous clearcote of resin, then I'm guessing and surface scratches could be corrected in a similar way to paint. There are other members who have more carbon fibre stuff than me who will have a better idea


 Cheers for reply :thumb:


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

that looks fantastic will it be appearing at any shows id love to see it in the flesh


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Lovely looking old fiesta. You don't see many XR2s nowadays and none that sweet.
Do you drive it much or keep her as a show queen?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I used to drive quite a bit on weekends and to all the shows a couple of years ago, but it's on a SORN now until next spring, when I plan to start showing it again (not full on concours anymore though). It'll hopefully have the upgraded brakes by then as well


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, that really is a stunning XR2, easily the best I have even seen photos of, cracking :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Stunning is the only word to describe your car. I love the way the mods you have done could almost be factory options or a rare special edition. :thumb:


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

amazing car in perfect condition.


----------



## super_gtp (Aug 5, 2008)

WOW, Nice car and Great pics!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet looking machine is that.....rarer than a rare thing on a rare day lol

A girl i used to work with was given a Black Mk1 XR2 and i swear i couldnt fault it, amazing condition for its year.....it was one of those cars that wouldnt have looked out of place in a Ford museum


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

:doublesho :argie: WOW! That is stunning!! I love it!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Sweet looking machine is that.....rarer than a rare thing on a rare day lol
> 
> A girl i used to work with was given a Black Mk1 XR2 and i swear i couldnt fault it, amazing condition for its year.....it was one of those cars that wouldnt have looked out of place in a Ford museum


Thanks, mate! Blimey - lucky girl!! Hope she looked after it. Chances are if it was in such good condition, it will still be in the hands of a Ford enthusiast somewhere (unless she still has it herself, of course).


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Thanks, mate! Blimey - lucky girl!! Hope she looked after it. Chances are if it was in such good condition, it will still be in the hands of a Ford enthusiast somewhere (unless she still has it herself, of course).


It was a few years ago like....but she pootled around in it for a year or so, and ive never asked her what became of it....i'll ask her next time i see her.

It was her granddads or uncles car IIRC....not even the pepperpot alloys were corroding, it was unreal!


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

You have made my day putting pictures of your xr2 up on here, Makes my 205 look dirty :lol: Soon as I have got a bigger garage my 205 is going to be rebuilt to them standerds.

Keep up the good work :thumb:

Dale


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

dale205mills said:


> You have made my day putting pictures of your xr2 up on here, Makes my 205 look dirty :lol: Soon as I have got a bigger garage my 205 is going to be rebuilt to them standerds.
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumb:
> 
> Dale


Cheers, Dale :thumb: (and everyone else ).

From what I've seen of your GTi, you have a superb car to start with and it's a fantastic example. In this respect you are lucky the same as I was in finding an example that was basically 'mint' to begin with and didn't require a total strip down rebuild. I have to take my hat off to guys like James with his Sapphire Cosworth who has gone way further that I ever had to with this and total respect to him for the work gone into his car (and everyone else on here who does 'nut & bolt' rebuilds :thumb.

I realised earlier today after posting these pics that I've owned the car for exactly 11 years today (you can't make this stuff up :lol. I remember as I went to collect the car on the same day that Princess Diana was killed - which did put something of a downer on the excitement of going to pick up the first car I'd bought with all my own money. Anyway, strange coincidence that I finally get around to posting some pics up on my 11th anniversary of owning the car


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

That has got to be the best lookin XR2 I have ever seen, imaculate paint and interior, love it!!! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

That's the nicest Mk2 I've ever seen, good work


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yup its a thing of beauty, suddenly I am 17 all over again!!!!!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Awsome!!!!

Got me looking around. Anyone else tempted.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1989-FORD-FIESTA-XR2-GREY_W0QQitemZ330266844249QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330266844249&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A7%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Love that, My bro used to have a black XR2 it was the first car i ever drove still love them motors


----------



## Fezsi (Oct 1, 2007)

Mint looking xr2, always fancied one. Think everyone should have an old ford classic at some stage of they life!


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice love the old skool fords


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Concours spec - i'd be frighterned to drive it, ace job!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> Concours spec - i'd be frighterned to drive it, ace job!


I am a bit  :lol: which is a shame as it's great to drive and always makes me smile when I get behind the wheel. I could do with another really - one to detail, and another to use! In fact that grey one in the link from Serious, hmmm...


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I am a bit  :lol: which is a shame as it's great to drive and always makes me smile when I get behind the wheel. I could do with another really - one to detail, and another to use! In fact that grey one in the link from Serious, hmmm...


This could be bad news as you'll no doudt end up detailing both to the same standard and then start looking for number 3 - you see where this is going :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> This could be bad news as you'll no doudt end up detailing both to the same standard and then start looking for number 3 - you see where this is going :lol:


Ahh - you know me too well!! :lol: As that's exactly what would happen


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Car looks amazing, love the Shell sign on the petrol tank.

My first car was a mark 1 XR2, fitted with a bright red cherry bomb exhaust system, oh those were the days....


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Mark,

Im lost for words but that is amazing, stunning form mate well presented, can see why it was a winner and still could be.

some very nice mods too.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm speechless. Blimey that's lovely. I'm set up for a day of rose-tint-wearing nostalgic day dreaming, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## MikeA-P1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Great ford in tip top condition, went to national day this year and there was some other fords in this great condition, fair play to you!


----------



## AndyPuma (Jul 7, 2008)

That really is stunning Pit :thumb:

Do you ever take it to shows or anything?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

AndyPuma said:


> That really is stunning Pit :thumb:
> 
> Do you ever take it to shows or anything?


Cheers! Yes, I used to do for a few years and won these:-










It's been in semi 'retirement' on a SORN of late but will back on the road in the spring and to some more shows hopefully (not full on concours anymore though, just on a club stand of some description)


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Absolutely, stunningly, fantasticly, 100000% Beautiful


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Cheers! Yes, I used to do for a few years and won these:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love to see a collection of Tropheys Mark well done mate.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I went into this thread thinking "omg an XR2, what the hell" but as soon as I saw the pics I take it all back, what a lovely little car, looks absolutely mint! Something to be proud of there.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Simply stunning. XR2 was my second car after mk1 fiesta. Shinny C reg at 17 insurance was £800 crippling at the time. Hats off to you mate for keeping it safe for so long brings back so many happy memories.


----------



## chris84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats the cleanest car I have ever seen...!!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

is that all you have won amateur :lol:

love and kisses


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

That has to be the cleanest,most beautiful XR2 i have ever seen! :argie:
I love it :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> is that all you have won amateur :lol:
> 
> love and kisses


LOL! Let's see your concours trophies, Paul


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

PTAV said:


> is that all you have won amateur :lol:
> 
> love and kisses


Very good Paul.

Have you ever entered concours of any sort?? your car is more than worthy of an entering mate.


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow that is one gorgeous car. Lovely to see such an old car being loved and cared for with such dedication. Congratulations on winning those trophies and awards well deserved IMO. 

Nice touch with the shell decal on the tank :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> Very good Paul.
> 
> Have you ever entered concours of any sort?? your car is more than worthy of an entering mate.


lol mark knows i love him really!  i have entered minis i have previoulsy owned but never any of my other cars! id like to but its finding the right show and i also dont like everyone around it! lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As James has said, your car would be worthy of winning some trophies :thumb: I know what you mean about having folks around it at a show, I never liked that either - you just have to eyes in the back of your head and never leave it unattended.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe! i once remember when my mum had a fiat 126 biz and they even knicked the fuel cap! my dad wasnt happy! people hey! and that was back in 1990 when it was new! 

dad is going to look under my car as to were he thinks it sensible to jack from as i might get a wheel dont tonight! 

next show can i park next to you so you can protect the car and me! LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats is 1 stunning xr2. 

Take my hat off to you. If that were mine i'd never drive it.

STUNNING


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

Didnt think I would ever say this about a Fiesta, but that is stunning! Sterling job mate. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Thats is 1 stunning xr2.
> 
> Take my hat off to you. If that were mine i'd never drive it.
> 
> STUNNING


Cheers! :thumb: I have to admit I hardly ever do these days which is a shame as it's a hoot to drive. Hope to use it a bit more next year 

I'd just like to take this opportunity to say a big thanks to everyone for your fantastic comments about my car - very much appreciated and makes all the work & money that went into it over the years worth it. Cheers all!!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

That is awesome mate !!! a credit to you !!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

when you find a nice lady friend you can both go out in it and go splashing in the countryside side! LOL


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

what a cool car!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> when you find a nice lady friend you can both go out in it and go splashing in the countryside side! LOL


LOL! On a DRY day, maybe. She'll have to be quite slim though - those race seats don't accomodate fat chicks! :lol:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

you know you like the phat birds! they try so much harder!  back on topic LOL


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

bloddy hell, thats stunning dude, mint xr2! That really is stunning :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bloody ace mate.
Always liked mk2 Xr2's (and mk1 supersports).
Had alittle mk2 myself,gloss black kit pepperpots,full supersprint stainless.(not a patch on yours though) shame it was a 957cc pop plus!!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Car looks amazing, i love it

Sean


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Stunning condition, well done:thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Hats off to you...that thing is brilliant!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Not far off my 205 mate 

And that aint a garage queen, lives outside under a cover all year round!

No joking aside that is lovely mate....one serious question what make is that exhaust?

I am after a nice one for the 205 but they all seem to have dorky size tailpipes i want small and subtle like that one!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

stunning mate well done


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Not far off my 205 mate
> 
> And that aint a garage queen, lives outside under a cover all year round!
> 
> ...


It's a Scorpion, I've had it on the car now for 10 years (was one of the first things I fitted). Very simple system, just the large bore straight pipe directly from the front pipe, one small straight through silencer and a 3" tailpipe. It's very free flowing and together with the induction set up and no cats or unnecessary extra silencers it allows the car to rev like a bike and the throttle response is razor sharp. It is a bit loud though :lol: 
I know a few aftermarket exhaust companies have gone under lately - Magnex and Peco I think, but I'm sure Scorpion are still going strong. I can't fault the quality of the construction although, as I said, this was 10 years back, whether they're still as good these days I don't know? 

EDIT: Just had a quick look on the Scorpion website and it seems they're only doing systems for the newer cars now - couldn't find the system for my car (which is understandable as there aren't many left now), and I couldn't find a system for the 205 GTi either? I suppose as cars become older and rarer then the customers for systems kind of dries up.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

are these pictures still near the top :loleco gone bust  my first car had there system on it! LOL


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> are these pictures still near the top :loleco gone bust  my first car had there system on it! LOL


Top of what? 

I'm sure I read somewhere on another forum that they had gone into admistration at least, and the same with Magnex, not sure?


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

i used to love my little cheap peco! iirc cost me 35.00 lol for my mini! top of the forum section LOL! (i was pulling your leg) :lol:

yeah magnex have gone poooooooop


----------



## tobybmw535i (Aug 27, 2008)

wow cracking car well done mate


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

looks stunning!

One of the cars I really want! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

my old man works for magnex, and he aint told me theyve gone under, so dont no, i know there was some big court case going on though,


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Very very nice. I remember when they launched them (wonder how many Supersports are still about)


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Love the cleanliness...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

petenaud said:


> Very very nice. I remember when they launched them (wonder how many Supersports are still about)


Cheers :thumb: There are only literally one or two Supersports that I know of in what you'd call 'show' condition, both red as I remember. Great little cars - RS 4 spokes, 'tartan' pattern seats, pushbutton preset radios! 
There was this one on PH recently, not especially low mileage and has had some welding done though:-

http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/612144.htm


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

stunning motor:argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

I have just shot my load ( Sorry ) .................... You have to love the mighty XR2 !

I used to have a mint Super Sport ................. Top job mate !


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

gorgeous,simple as really


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

That is absolutely georgous mate , A credit to you , well done :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow! that is luvly! what year is it & how many miles? is it original paint? :argie:

beutiful car matie :wave:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Obviously your arent reading sexy Dawn! 30k orginal paint and ill let Mark answer what year it is LOL  (give him something to do and all that)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

dawnc182 said:


> wow! that is luvly! what year is it & how many miles? is it original paint? :argie:
> 
> beutiful car matie :wave:


Thanks, Dawn :thumb: :thumb:

Yeah, cheers, Paul :lol: 30k from new, all original paint and panels, new in 1989 (one of the last Mk.2s before the all new shell Mk.3 came out).


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ dont get him started dawn on talking about his xr2 he will never shut up about it :lol:

love ya! :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ur terrible paulene! :lol: 

Thats bloody low milage! One of my fav cars on here now,great work.


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Just seen this and WOW :thumb:

Great looking car mate, must have been a great project.

Hope you don't mind but i might steal your idea on the carpet badging for my 3dr cos as i really like that.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

A21GAV said:


> Just seen this and WOW :thumb:
> 
> Great looking car mate, must have been a great project.
> 
> Hope you don't mind but i might steal your idea on the carpet badging for my 3dr cos as i really like that.


Cheers, mate :thumb: Don't mind at all, go for it :thumb: (I knicked the idea from Porsche anyway, so I can't say anything :lol: :lol


----------



## m4tty_g (Jul 4, 2006)

There is an xr2 in the scrappy near mine, in not to bad condition, it would need a lot of TLC and money spent on it, but this has inspired me :speechles to save it!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Jesus PV, I knew your car was nice but I didn't realise it was that sorted. I love the underneath, it is really inspiring. I'd love to have a car so clean and looked after, espcially a classic.

As you know the Beetle may have to go soon, but I'm debating using some of the cash to buy this. Mk1 and the last time I saw it, it was in a really good condition. I reckon I could get it for under a grand, but I'd need a garage to put it in!

It is in a garage, and has been since the guy who owns it bought it BUT, it hasn't ran in 18 months and when I did see it, he said it was leaking oil, which worries me.
















It does have the original pepper-pots on now too. What do you think, what would be the problem area's I'd need to look for?

Cheers!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks very much! Been some interior and engine bay changes since this thread, mate as in this thread:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105698

Anyway, onto that red one - engine & box wise totally different in the Mk.1 and Mk.2 (kent OHV & 4 speed box in the Mk.1 and CVH & 5 speed in mine), but if it's not been fired up for 18 months then I'd be a bit wary of firing it up, and it could do with a flush of the coolant and an oil change at the very least. Where abouts is it leaking oil, did he say?

Bodywork wise, areas to look for are rear corners of the boot floor (lift up the boot boards inside and look right in the back corners), rear spring mounting cups (on the ends and tops of the rear axle beam, inner wings around the strut towers. Then all the normal areas really; sills, floorpan joints just behind the front arches.

I'll have a look through my Ford magazine collection for some buyers guides specifically on the Mk.1 XR2 and see if anything else is mentioned that you'd need to know. I'll look through them later tonight :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah mate don't worry there is no massive rush, it could be between weeks and months before I make this car mine! He didn't say where it was leaking from, as I don't think he knew, and that is what worries me. It is sporting a K&N webber, but as I said I don't know what else he has done to it! I may try and arrange a viewing of it at some point and get some decent pictures!


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

:doublesho


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bodywork wise, just going on those pics, it looks a really good one actually and would definitely make a great project :thumb:

There aren't actually that many Mk.1s left in red, they're nearly all blue, silver, or black, so certainly worth someone buying it to save, even if it's not you.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Bodywork wise, just going on those pics, it looks a really good one actually and would definitely make a great project :thumb:
> 
> There aren't actually that many Mk.1s left in red, they're nearly all blue, silver, or black, so certainly worth someone buying it to save, even if it's not you.


Well I think that's why he bought it. To be fair to him it has been safely locked up and out of the wet, originally in the garage pictured and now in a new lock up!

He bought it on ebay, and sold another that wasn't in as good condition to buy it. If I remember correctly he has an Orion Ghia and an escort van in there too! Next time I speak to him I'll ask him can I go and view it, have a proper dig around and take some pics to post up on here!

Escort Mk1's are fetching good prices now, especially the RS1600's. I seen two go for close to £20k recently, cant remember where, might have been on Autotrader or PH. I know these won't be worth that but in good condition they could be lovely classics to have. If I can raise enough cash from selling the beetle to pay off a few debts, I could use some of the money to re-invest in this. I couldn't imagine not having a classic now, I love em!

:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning fantastic xr2


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Missed this 1st time - looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

as a kid i was always gagging that one day i'd get an "xr" whether it be an escort or a fiesta and now i am getting that feeling again!:lol:

what a MINT example, that is some work you've done on that it really is!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

First time i have seen it mate.

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

fantastic car,just crying out for standard alloys.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

mk2jon said:


> fantastic car,just *crying out for standard alloys*.


I can't hear it, and I was only in the garage just now - it never said anything to me :lol: :lol: Only messing, bud, I know what you mean though


----------



## scotty26 (Jan 20, 2007)

mk2jon said:


> fantastic car,just crying out for standard alloys.


Agree totally - stunning car though :argie:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Agree, totally stunning, I'd also like to see it on standard alloys 

Takes me back to my youth as my brother bought a black XR2 brand new back in the day! A B reg I think it was.....


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Fantastic pal, i havent read every page so sorry if its been asked already, have you had it since new?:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

craig06typer said:


> Fantastic pal, i havent read every page so sorry if its been asked already, have you had it since new?:thumb:


It's okay, mate :thumb:

No I'm the 3rd owner and I've owned it since 1997. The first 2 owners had bad OCD though :lol: and never used it in winter, or even in the rain in summer and it had only 25k on when I got it (only just turned 30k now). So with both of them 'wrapping it in cotton wool' so to speak, paid off when I got it as it was already mint - not up to concours which I made it, but not far off.

Thanks to all for the new comments :thumb:. I thought this thread was dead and buried :lol:. Pity they're not current pics with the recent alterations but anyway


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^ get some upto date one's up then


----------



## jason2612 (Apr 3, 2009)

Stunning !!! gets my vote for 1st prize :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ads2k said:


> ^^^ get some upto date one's up then


I already have done in posts #115 and #1 with links to a much more recent thread, but this old thread was resurrected by someone else and I can't do much about that :wave:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

CHRIST:doublesho I have had some XR2's in my time but not like that, it's very very very tidy, nice one mate !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2008)

wow that is 1 sweet looking car


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> I already have done in posts #115 and #1 with links to a much more recent thread, but this old thread was resurrected by someone else and I can't do much about that :wave:


, sorry bud.

Just looked at the new pics, it brings back so many memories of my white one. Obviously not in the same condition as your's but I had mine for 4 years it never missed a beat as was great fun. I'd love to drive one again.....


----------



## durham fiesta (Nov 30, 2008)

stunning fiesta


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------

